# Closing a Portal to Another Plane - How Do You Do It?



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 8, 2007)

In the last session of my game the party came across a one-way portal to another plane.  It is one-way in that the portal allows creatures from the plane of disease to come across to the Prime Material Plane but not go back.

At the moment there is a thick, diseased muck oozing out of the portal and possibly contaminating the river on a small island.  The party want to close the portal as some fiendish locathah have come through the portal and attacked the native lizardmen on the island.  The party have killed all the fiedish locathah but they are worried that more might come through.  They are also worried that the diseased muck might make the lizardmen sick.

The portal was just meant to be a little point of interest and I didn't expect the party to take much interest in it.  However now that they want to close it I have to figure out exactly how they might go about doing this.

Are there any rules about opening and closing portals in any WotC books?  Has anyone else done something similar in their game?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## awayfarer (Feb 9, 2007)

We encountered something reasonably similar in our WLD game a while back. Basically all it took was a few successful concentration checks by a spellcaster. Or were you looking for something a bit more dramatic?


----------



## Nifft (Feb 9, 2007)

Plane of Disease? Clearly sealing it requires unicorn blood. Lots of unicorn blood.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Jack Simth (Feb 9, 2007)

You could effectively close it by the simple expedient of burying.

Magic Concrete, if you want something a little less mundane (Wall of Stone to define the area, make some kind of chute, then Transmute Rock to Mud / Dispel Magic for the concrete).


----------



## Oryan77 (Feb 9, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Are there any rules about opening and closing portals in any WotC books?



In the Manual of the Planes there is a 6th lvl spell called Seal Portal. There is also a 4th level spell called Scramble Portal, but it's not permanent.

I don't know of specific rules on destroying portals...I would just make something up. Pretty much anything creative will work if it makes sense to you.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 9, 2007)

Oryan77 said:
			
		

> In the Manual of the Planes there is a 6th lvl spell called Seal Portal. There is also a 4th level spell called Scramble Portal, but it's not permanent.
> 
> I don't know of specific rules on destroying portals...I would just make something up. Pretty much anything creative will work if it makes sense to you.




I had a brief look in MotP last night.  I'll have a look at these 2 spells over the weekend.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 9, 2007)

Also Oryan77, I was making pretty much everything about the portal up.

I also had my first opportunity to kill one of the PC's when he decided that he would dive into the diseased muck where the portal was.  This was right after the Cleric had discovered that the portal radiated evil!

I don't know what he thought he was going to achieve.  Even if he could actually breathe on the other plane I don't know how he would have closed the portal and got back to the Prime Material Plane.

Instead of killing him I decided that it was a one-way portal and nothing happened (apart from him having to make a Fort save to avoid picking up a couple of diseases).  He then failed a swim check and started drowning in the diseased muck!  Another PC got dragged in trying to pull him out.

In the end they other 2 PC's there got them out before they drowned.  They had to use a couple of Remove Disease potions to stop any diseases they may have picked up from the muck though.

Olaf the Stout


----------

